# Need advice on a safe heater



## my2dragonflies

I inherited a recalled heater which thankfully did not work as the incidents reported were bad on them. I have researched several but all seem to have many reports of malfunctions, fish boiling, and smoke. I don't want to burn my house down so I would appreciate knowledgeable advice on good safe brands of heaters for my 40 gallon freshwater tank. TIA


----------



## Tazman

Welcome to the forum first of all.

I have used and still use several brands of heaters in my saltwater tank and previous freshwater.

I have found this heater to be very reliable and accurate.

If you want nearly indestructible and very very reliable but will cost a lot, then by far Titanium heaters, like this one

For a 40g, you would need 150w.


----------

